# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Απελευθέρωση καρδερίνας

## 321mitsos

Πριν καιρό ένας φίλος μου έδωσε 4 καρδερινες που μόλις είχε πιάσει.
Της πήγα σπίτι και μετά από λίγο καιρό επειδή δεν άντεχα να της βλέπω μέσα στο κλουβί να χτυπιουντε έτσι άρχισα να της αφήνω μια μια.
Άφησα ελεύθερες τις τρεις και κράτησα έναν αρσενικό κουκλί.
Τον είχα περίπου 1 μήνα τώρα και κάθε μέρα σκεφτόμουνα να τον αφήσω μέχρι που σήμερα αποφάσισα να τον αφήσω και αυτόν εκεί που ανήκει.
Μπράβο και στα άλλα μέλη που κάναν το ίδιο.

----------


## petran

Μπραβο και σε σενα φιλε για την πραξη σου αυτη. :Happy0065: 
Ελπιζω να μην ''επαθαν'' κατι απο την συντομη φυλακιση.
Ευχομαι με καποιο τροπο,να εχεις* ανταποδοση* αυτης σου της πραξης. :Happy0159:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο Δημήτρη! Συγχαρητήρια που έδωσες άλλη μία ευκαιρία σε αυτά τα πουλάκια να ζήσουν ελεύθερα, εκεί που πραγματικά ανήκουν. Είμαι σίγουρος πως τα κλουβιά που άφησαν κενά οι καρδερίνες σου, θα γεμίσουν με red siskin και το εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου! Άλλο ένα βιντεάκι που πρέπει να προστεθεί στη μακροσκελή λίστα μας: Απελευθερώσεις ιθαγενών. Η επιστροφή στο πραγματικό τους σπίτι!

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη εκανες την καλυτερη επιλογη .Η ανταποδοση θα ειναι αισθητη ηδη την στιγμη που θα φευγει απο τα χερια σου .Θα με θυμηθεις ή θα θυμηθεις τη στιγμη , αν το εχεις ηδη πραξει .Περιμενουμε το βιντεακι !!

----------


## Soulaki

Μπράβο σου.....κρίμα να ταλαιπωρούνται πουλακια, που έχουν γεννηθεί στη φύση.
Και εγω αυτο θα έκανα.

----------


## jk21

Προστεθηκε και το βιντεο απελευθερωσης !!!

εφυγε σφαιρα απο οσο ειδα ! στο βαθος ειδα φυση , αρα νομιζω θα ειναι οκ

----------


## 321mitsos

Καλύτερα δεν γίνετε.
Είναι δίπλα στο Ασκληπιειο της Κω. Κάθε μέρα βλέπω διαφορά πουλάκια έξω στην αυλή,πάνω από 5-6 διαφορετικού είδους και καρδερινες.μια φορά ήταν ένα κοπαδακι με καρδερινες καμία δεκαπενταρια και τρώγανε στο χόρτο.

----------


## alexakostoni

πραγματικα μπράβο σου!!! Και εδώ έχω να πω, πως τις τελευταίες μέρες είχα κάποια συζήτηση εδώ στο φόρουμ με προσωπικά μηνύματα με κάποιο παλιό μέλος του φόρουμ και συγκεκριμένα τον Ευθύμη και ΘΑ ΠΩ  ΠΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΆΝΟΙΞΕ ΤΑ ΜΆΤΙΑ πανω σε αυτό το θέμα !! Πραγματικά και πάλι μπράβο σού για την πράξη αυτή!! Τα πουλάκια επέστρεψαν εκεί που μεγάλωσαν έμαθαν να ζούν!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Συγχαρητήρια  για την απελευθέρωση Δημητρη!! εκανες το σωστο!!

----------

